# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Новый iMac не за горами

## SDA

AppleInsider сообщает о возможном в скором времени обновлении линейки iMac. Не то чтобы в самое ближайшее время, но в обозримом будущем на полках магазинов якобы должны появиться новые “всё в одном”.

Уважаемый ресурс утверждает, что iMac нового поколения станет еще тоньше. Но главное отличие заключается даже не в габаритах, а в том, что должен уже появиться настоящий Blu-ray. Для кого-то подобная весть означает консервацию Play Station 3, для кого-то – продажу бытового Blu-ray проигрывателя. Естественно, кроме размеров и обновления привода, ожидается увеличение объемов жесткого диска, оперативки и прочего-прочего. Подобный шаг вполне логичен в то самое время, когда конкуренты начинают выпускать аналогичные устройства как в более дешевой, так и в аналогичной ценовых нишах.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...imac_line.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

> Но главное отличие заключается даже не в габаритах, а в том, что должен уже появиться настоящий Blu-ray.


Ну-ну, посмотрим... =)

----------


## aintrust

Хе-хе... Новый супер-пупер iMac уже появился, но никаких там блу-реев нет! =)

----------


## SDA

> Хе-хе... Новый супер-пупер iMac уже появился, но никаких там блу-реев нет! =)


Мне будет достаточно iMac 24" 3.06 (MB420) http://www.iliberty.ru/shop/maki/ima....06-mb420.html
Если у меня такой появится, то до свидание Windows, даже прощай  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

Ага, неплохая машинка. Хорошая дисплейная матрица  (IPS) с довольно качественой цветопередачей, в отличие от моего собственного iMac 20". Правда, сам бы я уже выбирал из новых iMac'ов, наверное 21.5", т.к. 27" мне кажется чересчур - как-то тяжко головой крутить туда-сюда с таким экраном...

----------


## Макcим

Цена: 83 990 руб.  :Shocked:

----------


## SDA

> Цена: 83 990 руб.


Самая проблема  :Smiley:  хотя в эппловском магазине еще дороже http://www.iprofi.su/catalog/index.php?iid=4479

----------


## aintrust

> Цена: 83 990 руб.


Что, Максим, смущает? =) Это ж Apple - у них все недешево стоит, особенно после пересечения океана...

----------


## Макcим

> Что, Максим, смущает? =)


Не то слово. Вообще я думаю что при таких ценах Apple вряд ли займет лидирующие позиции на рынке домашних ПК и ноутбуков.

----------


## aintrust

Лидирующую - конечно же нет, но свою нишу и своих поклонников (или "фанатов" - это уж кому как больше нравится) Apple имеет и совершенно не собирается их терять. Это одна из немногих компаний, которая даже во время кризиса (и продолжительной болезни главы, Стива Джобса) не только не снизила продаж своей продукции, но даже имела вполне устойчивый их рост.

----------

